# R700 shifters



## andulong (Nov 23, 2006)

When "shopping" for a replacement rear shifter I discovered some good deals on "single" shifters in the R700 line. I had not heard of these before but they are supposed to be Ultegra grade and are designed for small hands with a set of 2 spacers for adjustment. What I can not find anywhere (this is where you knowledgable folks come in) is whether they can be used without any spacers at all and would they be the same as the normal reach Ultegra levers? I definitely do not need any small reach levers but if these can be used as full size...the price is pretty good!
Thanks


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

The spacers are used to bring the lever closer to the bar. But can be used without the spacers without any problems.


----------

